# kricket feeder??



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

I've read about 'kricket feeders', but have no idea what they are. can someone please tell me, or show me a picture. much appreciated! :smile:


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

Livefood UK Ltd.

There is four plastic tubes going through the lid that the crikcets hide in. Whhen you take a tube out you put your hand over the end, and a trap door drops down to block the hole on the lid to stop crickets escaping. Then simply bang ouot the amount of crickets required into the viv.
Got one of these about a month ago and since have not hhad ONE cricket escape while catching them. Would rate this product 8 out of 10 
Only criticism is that the lid isn't able to fit a crix tub through it.
still excellent product though


----------



## missbehavin (Sep 8, 2006)

I buy a bulk bag of crx a month and put them in a 50 litre bin with loads of egg cartons in, some veg and wet tissue for water. At feeding time i just pic out an egg carton, shake some crx off if too many and feed to the dragons. Rarly get them jump off and they cant climb the walls of the bin so leave lid off for good ventilation.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

basicly a pet carrier with 2 tubes stuck in it :lol2:i bought one but never use it.all my crickets died when i put mine in their.so i dont bother with it


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks everyone, :smile:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

that's a cricket keeper though rather than a cricket _feeder_. A cricket feeder is like a termite hill or rock where you take the lid off, fill with crickets and pull the plug out of the front for the cricket to come out one by one.


feeder









Cricket Keeper


----------



## hellboy07 (Aug 10, 2007)

hmm iv seen em about but i might but 1 easyer for feeding my leos because i h8 feeding times lol and you dont get all the crap at the bottem on the tub in ya cage so i might think a bout picking 1 up there easyer with glass thanks arnt they thow :S i got the wooden viv with the slidy doors its harder with out the crix jumping out :S


----------



## hellboy07 (Aug 10, 2007)

Meko said:


> that's a cricket keeper though rather than a cricket _feeder_. A cricket feeder is like a termite hill or rock where you take the lid off, fill with crickets and pull the plug out of the front for the cricket to come out one by one.
> 
> 
> feeder
> ...


i used that last box b4 and they can jump and stick on the roof then they get outa the vents iv watched them do it b 4 do the pot 1s are probs easyer


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

the feeder rocks are another of exo terra's bad invention. the crixs get clever and dont come out after a while. had one for the leos and every night they would site near the rock waiting.


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks all, both seem interesting, though i think i may stick to my current method!! :lol2:


----------

